# Fire HDX 8'9" 4G shipping



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

And to be delivered tomorrow.

Wondering if many others have this coming?

Already wondering how I go about setting up the 4G, but I guess first I have to get it and set up the wifi, see if either of my Poetic covers will work for me, and if not, get in an order for something else, if there IS a cover that works with the camera and sleep/wake..


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Me too!!! But I had two day shipping so mine says Wednesday.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

looks like I will be getting mine tomorrow now!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

They seem to delight in waiting until the last minute, mine spent 11 hours in the "US" then showed up in Louisville, KY, stayed for a couple of hours and then left that facility at 4:51pm.. not sure if that is their time or mine.

Meanwhile a sodastream I had ordered from Walmart, that was also supposed to arrive tomorrow.. well that arrived on Saturday.. I had JUST walked in the back door and the doorbell rang and there was the delvery guy, wanting a signature (ironic.. Walmart required a signature on a fifty some dollar item, Amazon has them drop and run with $600 items).

I said to the guy.. wow, if my appointment today hadn't been rescheduled, I would still be there.. they were supposed to deliver on Tuesday.  

He said, "we just like to surprise people by being early".  I pointed out that with a signature required, sometimes that doesn't work out so well..

Now when they have the drones (if they ever have them) maybe they can also home in on implanted beacons and just fly right to the person, wherever they are., just pop in like a fire lizard or Harry Potter's owl.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! I never thought about the Harry Potter/ Owl thing.   Hmm, should you tell Jeff Bezos that we want owls delivering our packages instead of drones?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow.. maybe it was an owl.. but my  Fire is nowin Ontario, CA!!!  Different county but much closer.

Mine says early delivery, originally the 11th, but I don't think it ever said the 11th and I started a free month of prime.. 

I guess the drones don't poop..


----------



## JimNS3K (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine was dropped off here at work this morning. Have it charging and will check it out a little this afternoon.


Jim


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine is delivered, but alas I am at work. Will check it out this evening!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazing.. didn't even ring the doorbell!!!  I just heard a very faint noise and sure enough, there was the package.  

I have something to do but will soon have it out and charging and will check out the Poetic covers to see if they work.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm, lost a post, or didn't send as I must have gotten involved with the Fire..

Got it going, connected to my wifi.  4G was actually on with a bar but I will deal with signing up later (soon)..

Tried the camera.. fun!  Made a movie by accident.

Poetic cases both fit, both work, camera works in them, no message!!  Have affixed address label with name, address, email and phone number to back of device and inside of each Poetic case.  (Having this info brought my HD fire home to me when it was left inadvertently.  After all, if you have this loss and deregister to avoid use of your account there needs to be a low tech way for them to know who you are.)

Testing music.. and the Marware speaker.. afraid the speaker is the source of the static but as long as it is sounding good and you don't move it.. beautiful..

Playing "Clouds" by Zach Sobiech (A Firm Handshake, with Sammy Brown).  The late Zach Sobiech, who died of osteosarcoma at age 18 but who made and is still making a huge impact on the world.  Google him or search on youtube..  recently there was the worlds largest choir singing Clouds at the Mall of America..wow..  but I wander here in my thoughts..  this is a sweet device and I'm only stepping up from a sweet 8.9" HD.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The device got the new update and now I have the problem with the message using the Poetic Case and the camera


----------



## JimNS3K (Nov 16, 2011)

What is the update? My unit says it has the latest update.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The current version is 14.3.1 -- but it is an update from the version that came when the devices shipped.  It added Cloud Collections, Goodread integration, remote printing (with the appropriate free printer app), and a few other things.  It rolled out maybe a week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

When mine arrived it said it had the latest update, but then a few hours in, it updated and is on 14.3.1.0.. but it still sayd installed Monday, November 25, 2013, so who knows?

Under notifications it says 

System Updates Your device has updated successfully to 14.3.1.0 with a date of 12/10/2013 (and yesterday it said 1:30PM).

But I seem to be current.


----------

